# Filtro para evitar interferencia del motor del auto



## CAA (Abr 3, 2007)

Buen día
He instalado un cd player a mi auto el problema que tengo es que las bocinas "zumban" a medida el motor acelera, que filtro puedo poner para quitar ese "zumbido".
Otra pregunta, quiero instalarle ademas un ecualizador, pero la cd player tiene dos cables para cada salida a bafle (señal y tierra) y el ecualizador solo entrada para señal, la pregunta es donde hago el tierra para la señal, ya conecte solo el cable para señal y no suena, si coloco la segunda entrada en el tierra de la cd player su funciona pero pierdo un cabal ?


----------



## campeon (Nov 16, 2008)

yo tuve un  jetta 86 al cual nunca le pude quitar el ruido del motor por mas filtros que le puse , quisiera saber si alguien sabe cual fue el problema o cual era la solucion?


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 16, 2008)

Que "filtros" pusiste? o mas  o menos contame que has hecho?


----------



## juancarfox (Nov 16, 2008)

bueno para empezar, fernandoae tiene razon respecto a lo que dijo el chavo, eso no tiene nada que ver ! y si te aventaste un churro con ese comentario

pero como siempre el camarada es un poco duro con sus comentarios, pero bueno, ya vimos que el es asi, y no es nada grave, todo bien !

volviendo al probleme que tienes "AA"

pueden ser muchas causas, una puede ser que no esta bien aterrizado a tierra tu equipo de sonido....otra puede ser que esten muy cerca los cables de audio con los cables de corriente, trata de enviarlos por diferentes lugares tratando de que no se junten demasiado, ya que los cables de corriente generan campos e interfieren en los cables donde viaja el audio.

tambien puedes optar por lo que comenta fernando, utilizando filtros capacitores, pero tienes que checar de cual capacidad necesitas.....

espero te sirva...

saludos


----------

